# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  ثقافة الحب والتسامح ...

## لجين الندى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



ثقافة الحب والتسامح



من أعظم نِعَمِ الله تعالى على العبد المسلم أن يجعل صدره سليماً من الشحناء والبغضاء ، نقياً من الغلِّ والحسد ، صافياً من الغدر والخيانة ، معافىً من الضغينة والحقد ، لا يطوي في قلبه إلا المحبَّة والإشفاق على المسلمين .
قد يجد المرء من بعض إخوانه أذىً أو يصيبه منهم مكروه ، وربما يسرف بعض إخوانه في جرحه أو الحط من قدره ، بل قد يصل الأمر والعياذ بالله إلى أن يفتري أحد إخوانه عليه الكذب ويتهمه بالسوء .. ومع ذلك كله تراه يدعو الله عز وجل بقلب صادق أن يتوب على إخوانه ، ويتجاوز عنهم ، ويهديهم سبيل الرشاد ،ولا يجد في نفسه سبيلاً إلى الانتقام أو الانتصار للنفس . وبقدر إدبارهم عنه وأذاهم له ، يكون إقباله عليهم وإحسانه إليهم ، يهتدي دائماً بقول الله تعالى : [ وَلاَ تَسْتَوِي الحَسَنَةُ وَلاَ السَّيِّئَةُ ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ فَإِذَا الَّذِي بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ عَدَاوَةٌ كَأَنَّهُ وَلِيٌّ حَمِيمٌ* وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلاَّ الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلاَّ ذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ ] ( فصلت : 34-35 )



سلامة الصدر: راحة لصاحبها، وصلاح بال، وصفاء ذهن، وطمأنينة قلب، وعافية نفسية، وبرء من آلام وأوجاع ومعاناة الغل والحقد والحسد، ومن سائر أدواء مرض الصدر وآفاته.
أما أصحاب النفوس الضعيفة الهزيلة التي تحمل بين جنباتها ثقافة الكراهية لكل من يخالفها أو ليس على مذهبها ،ويقعون في أعراض إخوانهم بل وتعدوا إلى خير الخلق بعد الأنبياء وهم الصحابة والدعاة إلى الله ، ويشتغلون بإشاعة السوء والنميمة، ولا يقيمون وزناً لكبير ولا صغير ، ولا يخافون الله تعالى في لحوم عباده .



سلامة الصدر : حال عزيزة نادرة، وهي ـ وإن كانت تُكتسب وتستفاد، ولها أسباب توصلك إليها ـ إلا أنها هبة من الله يمنحها من يشاء من عباده: إما بمحض فضل منه ورحمة، وإما لاجتهاد العبد في إصلاح قلبه، وسلامة صدره، فيكافئه الله ـ بفضله أيضاً ـ من جنس ما عمل، وبنية ما قصد؛ ولذلك كان دعاء المؤمنين ـ تضرعاً إلى الله ـ: { رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلإخْوَانِنَا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالإيمَانِ وَلا تَجْعَلْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا غِلاًّ لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا إنَّكَ رَءُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ } [الحشر: 10] .



سلامة الصدر هي أقصر الطرق إلى الجنة، وأقلها كلفة بدنية، واجتهاداً مادياً، وإن كانت كُلَفُ البدن من أعظم دعائم تلك السلامة، بل هي شرايين حياتها وإمدادها، إلا أن مجاهَدات النفس هي أصل حياتها.



لا تجد سليم الصدر إلا ودوداً بإخوانه، ذليلاً عليهم، رؤوفاً رحيماً بهم وبعموم المؤمنين، يستر زلاتهم ،محباً لهم ما يحبه لنفسه، طالباً لما فيه صلاحهم، حريصاً على ما منه نفعهم.



سليم الصدر: لا يضمر إلا الخير والصلاح، ولا يطوي فؤاده إلا على نية حسنة، ولا يسعى إلا إلى مقصد نبيل، ومن كان كذلك فهو أبعد الناس عن المخادعة والمصانعة، وأشدهم تنزهاً عن المجاملات الصفراء، وأعظمهم تورعاً عن المآرب الخاصة .



سليم الصدر: نقي السريرة، صادق صدوق، لا نفاق فيه ولا تلوُّن، ولا سراديب لأفعاله ومعاملاته، ولا مراوغات أو تغريرات في عهوده ووعوده.



فلنعش معاً بهذه الثقافة ، ثقافة الحب والتسامح ، ولنغسل قلوبنا من أدران الحسد والبغضاء .



امام وخطيب مسجد الايمان - اليمن
أمير بن محمد المدري

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

من أروع ما قرأت في يومي, أحسن الله إليكِ وبارك فيكِ وجزاكِ عنّا كل خير
كم نحتاج لمثل هذه الكلمات في زمن قست فيه القلوب وتحجرت العواطف, وغابت فيه الرحمة تحت مسمى " الكرامة " إذ كيف يسامح من أخطأ في حقه؟ 
والعجيب أن الشيطان يزين له أن هذه المسامحة ستذهب بحقه كاملا وسيتجرأ الصغير والكبير عليه فيختلط عليه أمره ويلتبس شأنه ولا يرى قوته وعزته إلا في طريق المخاصمة




> وَلاَ تَسْتَوِي الحَسَنَةُ وَلاَ السَّيِّئَةُ ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ فَإِذَا الَّذِي بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ عَدَاوَةٌ كَأَنَّهُ وَلِيٌّ حَمِيمٌ* وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلاَّ الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلاَّ ذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ


أعقبها - تعالى - بقوله:
{وَإِمَّا يَنْزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ} [فصلت/36], فمن يعزم على المسامحة وينوي الغفران لن يتركه الشيطان ولن يدع قلبه ينعم بهذا الإحساس, بل سيذكره بكل ما من شأنه أن يعوقه ويرجعه حتى يؤثر المخاصمة, ولا ينجو من تلك الوسوسة إلا من رحم الله وأراد به خيرًا.

----------


## خنساء

الله الله يا أختي أثلج الله صدرك,وجزاك الله كل الخير.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

بارك الله فيكِ وأحسن إليكِ
ما أعظم صفة التسامح وما أندرها في هذا الزمان
لكنها مثلها مثل باقي الصفات لها حدود حتى لا تتحول من نعمة إلى نقمة 
ولا يصبح كثرة التسامح سببا للذل والإهانة
ولعل الاقتباسات التالية توضح مقصدي إذا قسناه على التسامح



> إحدى النّساء كانت لا تُحسنُ الموازنةَ بينَ الخلُقِ الحسَنِ ، والانصياعِ  والذلِّ -للأشخاص- للوقوفِ إلى جانبهم! بدعوى أنَّ هذا هو الخلُق الحسنُ  بعينِه!!
> 
> إلى أن أتاها يومٌ صارت تجدُ ممّن أسرفت في الإحسانِ المُفرطِ إليه وصفاً بالـ(مسكينةِ) و (الغبيّة)!
> 
> حينَ وقفتُ على حالِها وما آلَ إليهِ أمرُها ؛ حمدتُ اللهَ أن صرفَ عنّي  العواطفَ المُفرطة تُجاه النّاس ، وشكرتُ اللهَ حينَ سمعتُ من فيِّ أكثرِ  شخصٍ أعاملُه ، قالَ لي:
> "ما أجملَ الشّخصيّةَ القويّةَ لما أن تُتوَّج بالاستقامة"!
> 
> //
> //
> ...





> أتذكر جدي رحمه الله (والد أمي ) كان من أكثر الناس تواضعا لكنه لم يكن يحب إذلال النفس
> وكثيرا ما يقول : ميزوا بين الذل والتواضع ، فما من فضيلة إلا وهي بين رذيلتين والتواضع منزلة بين الكبر والذل 
> لن في الجانب للمسلمين ولا تترفَّع على أحد وفي المقابل لا تسْتَكِن لأحد وترفعه فوق المنزلة التي يستحق .


وأختم بحديث رسول الله حين قال: لا ينبغي للمؤمن أن يذل نفسه، 
قالوا: وكيف يذل نفسه؟ 
قال: يتعرض من البلاء لما لا يطيق. 
رواه أحمد والترمذي وابن ماجه وغيرهم وصححه الألباني

----------


## مروة عاشور

> سلامة الصدر: راحة لصاحبها، وصلاح بال، وصفاء ذهن، وطمأنينة قلب، وعافية نفسية، وبرء من آلام وأوجاع ومعاناة الغل والحقد والحسد، ومن سائر أدواء مرض الصدر وآفاته.


هذا من عجائب التسامح, أنه راحة لمن يسامح أكثر منه راحة لمن أخطأ بحقه!
ولكما قرأت حديثًا حول ذلك أتذكر قول الله:
{فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِي اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ أَذِلَّةٍ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَعِزَّةٍ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ يُجَاهِدُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلَا يَخَافُونَ لَوْمَةَ لَائِمٍ ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ}

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

عفوا نسيت توضيح نقطة
لا أقصد أن لا نسامح في قلوبنا إذا أخطأ غيرنا في حقنا
فهذه لابد منها لا محالة فهي سمة صحية كما أشارت أختنا التوحيد

لكن ما قصدته - في مشاركتي السابقة - هو التسامح الظاهري الذي يراه الناس
ففي بعض الاحيان نسامح بقلوبنا لكن لا نُرِي المخطئ ذلك مباشرة فنوحي إليه أننا لم نستطع مسامحته لشدة إيذائه لنا من باب ان يدرك خطأه خصوصا لو كان معتاد على إيذائنا باستمرار

----------


## لجين الندى

> وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> من أروع ما قرأت في يومي, أحسن الله إليكِ وبارك فيكِ وجزاكِ عنّا كل خير
> كم نحتاج لمثل هذه الكلمات في زمن قست فيه القلوب وتحجرت العواطف, وغابت فيه الرحمة تحت مسمى " الكرامة " إذ كيف يسامح من أخطأ في حقه؟ 
> والعجيب أن الشيطان يزين له أن هذه المسامحة ستذهب بحقه كاملا وسيتجرأ الصغير والكبير عليه فيختلط عليه أمره ويلتبس شأنه ولا يرى قوته وعزته إلا في طريق المخاصمة
> 
> 
> 
> أعقبها - تعالى - بقوله:
> {وَإِمَّا يَنْزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ} [فصلت/36], فمن يعزم على المسامحة وينوي الغفران لن يتركه الشيطان ولن يدع قلبه ينعم بهذا الإحساس, بل سيذكره بكل ما من شأنه أن يعوقه ويرجعه حتى يؤثر المخاصمة, ولا ينجو من تلك الوسوسة إلا من رحم الله وأراد به خيرًا.


ومن أروع ما قرأت في يومي ردك على الموضوعفأحسن الله اليكِ .. وبارك فيكِ ..

كذلك ان الله سبحانه وتعالى حين قال :
"وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلاَّ الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلاَّ ذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ "

فإنه يعلم سبحانه ما سيحملونه في قلوبهم من ضغوطات متراكمة لا يفك رباطها
الا التمسك الشديد بتقوى الله .. وطلبا لرضاه ..نسأل الله أن يجعلنا منهم

----------


## لجين الندى

> الله الله يا أختي أثلج الله صدرك,وجزاك الله كل الخير.


حياك الله أختي الحبيبة
وأثلج صدرك .. وجزاك كل خير

----------


## لجين الندى

> عفوا نسيت توضيح نقطة
> لا أقصد أن لا نسامح في قلوبنا إذا أخطأ غيرنا في حقنا
> فهذه لابد منها لا محالة فهي سمة صحية كما أشارت أختنا التوحيد
> 
> لكن ما قصدته - في مشاركتي السابقة - هو التسامح الظاهري الذي يراه الناس
> ففي بعض الاحيان نسامح بقلوبنا لكن لا نُرِي المخطئ ذلك مباشرة فنوحي إليه أننا لم نستطع مسامحته لشدة إيذائه لنا من باب ان يدرك خطأه خصوصا لو كان معتاد على إيذائنا باستمرار


بوركتِ أم عبدالرحمن .. 
قد يكون لكِ وجهة نظر في ذلك ..
ولكن الأفضل أن لا يتجاوز ذلك الـ 3 أيام ..
سررت كثيراً بمرورك

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

يوم وضعت ردي الآخير قدر الله ان تمر علي مقالة عن العفو وكنت قد نسيت مسألة العفو والصفح تماما والتي هي أرقى منزلة من التسامح ففيها تسامحي وتعفي وتنسي الاساءة وكأنها لم تكن

ثم قدر الله في اليوم التالي أن اقرأ في كتاب وجدته عندي عن التدبر وكان من صور التدبر التي ذكرت فيه

عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: "لما أنزل الله في براءتي، قال أبو بكر – رضي الله عنه – وكان ينفق على مسطح بن أثاثة لقرابته وفقره: والله! لا أنفق على مسطح شيئا أبدًا بعد الذي قال لعائشة ما قال. فأنزل الله: {ولا يأتل أولو الفضل منكم والسعة أن يؤتوا أولى القربى والمساكين والمهاجرين في سبيل الله وليعفوا وليصفحوا ألا تحبون أن يغفر الله لكم والله غفور رحيم}، قال أبو بكر: بلى والله، إني أحب أن يغفر الله لي. فرجع إلى النفقة التي كان ينفق عليه، وقال: والله لا أنزعها منه أبدًا"
 
فهذا موقف عظيم تعرض له رسولنا الحبيب حين اتهم في عائشة وكان شديد الوقع على أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه، إهانة وتكلم في الأعراض بشكل فوق الوصف كما حرموا من الوحي كل تلك الفترة والتي كادت أن تشق صفوف المؤمنين
ومع ذلك حين ظهر الحق وأراد أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه أن يقطع نفقته، حثه الله على العفو والصفح وشجعه قائلا ألا تحب أن يغفر الله لك ؟؟

أي رقي في الأخلاق ذلك وأي عزة تلك التي ينالها الإنسان بالصفح عن من أخطئ في حقه

لكن أحيانا لا يكون الخير في العفو والتعامل كأن شيئا لم يحدث حتى لو زاد الفراق عن ثلاثة ايام
لذلك الاستخارة هي اهم شيء في الامر، الاستخارة في هل تعفو وتنسى ما حدث ام تنتظر الاعتذار عن الاساءة ثم ان يسر الله لها العفو فلتفعل وان لم توفق مثلما حدث مع احدى الاخوات اليوم حيث العفو ستكون اضراره عليها كبيرة
فلنحمد الله على كل حال وننتظر الفرج من عنده

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

على فكرة أنا أول من شاهد الموضوع بعد أن وضعتيه مباشرة في المجلس (ابتسامة)

وأعجبني جدا وكلما حدثتني نفسي أن أضع تعليق أقول (ســــ ) و(سوف)..حتى سبقنني الأخوات بالتعليقات والشكر والدعاء

الآن تذكرت كلمات ابن القيم:
كم جاء الثواب يسعى إليك فرده بواب (سوف ولعل وعسى)!

----------


## ليلى الفهد

مقولة لأحد العلماء وهو شهاب الدين الأشبهيني يقول فيها :(( التواضع يوجب الرفعة , وحسن الخلق يوجب المودة , والجود يوجب المدح , وبحسن المعاشرة تدوم المحبة , وبخفض الجانب تأنس النفوس , وبسعة خلق المرء يطيب عيشه , والزهد مما في أيدي الناس يوجب الثقة , وبكثرة الصمت تكون الهيبة , وبصالح الأعمال تزكو النفوس , وبالإحسان للآخرين يعظم القدر)) .

----------


## لجين الندى

> يوم وضعت ردي الآخير قدر الله ان تمر علي مقالة عن العفو وكنت قد نسيت مسألة العفو والصفح تماما والتي هي أرقى منزلة من التسامح ففيها تسامحي وتعفي وتنسي الاساءة وكأنها لم تكن
> 
> ثم قدر الله في اليوم التالي أن اقرأ في كتاب وجدته عندي عن التدبر وكان من صور التدبر التي ذكرت فيه
> 
> عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: "لما أنزل الله في براءتي، قال أبو بكر – رضي الله عنه – وكان ينفق على مسطح بن أثاثة لقرابته وفقره: والله! لا أنفق على مسطح شيئا أبدًا بعد الذي قال لعائشة ما قال. فأنزل الله: {ولا يأتل أولو الفضل منكم والسعة أن يؤتوا أولى القربى والمساكين والمهاجرين في سبيل الله وليعفوا وليصفحوا ألا تحبون أن يغفر الله لكم والله غفور رحيم}، قال أبو بكر: بلى والله، إني أحب أن يغفر الله لي. فرجع إلى النفقة التي كان ينفق عليه، وقال: والله لا أنزعها منه أبدًا"
>  
> فهذا موقف عظيم تعرض له رسولنا الحبيب حين اتهم في عائشة وكان شديد الوقع على أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه، إهانة وتكلم في الأعراض بشكل فوق الوصف كما حرموا من الوحي كل تلك الفترة والتي كادت أن تشق صفوف المؤمنين
> ومع ذلك حين ظهر الحق وأراد أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه أن يقطع نفقته، حثه الله على العفو والصفح وشجعه قائلا ألا تحب أن يغفر الله لك ؟؟
> 
> ...


بوركتِ أم عبد الرحمن .. وجزيتِ كل خير ..

----------


## لجين الندى

> على فكرة أنا أول من شاهد الموضوع بعد أن وضعتيه مباشرة في المجلس (ابتسامة)
> 
> وأعجبني جدا وكلما حدثتني نفسي أن أضع تعليق أقول (ســــ ) و(سوف)..حتى سبقنني الأخوات بالتعليقات والشكر والدعاء
> 
> الآن تذكرت كلمات ابن القيم:
> كم جاء الثواب يسعى إليك فرده بواب (سوف ولعل وعسى)!


ان كنتِ رأيتِ الموضوع أول ما أنزلته وتأخر ردك عنه تقريبا شهر فقط
فإن من أنزلته قد رأته منذ ....... " لو علمتِ طول الفترة لعلمتِ أنكِ نشيطة وبقوة :  ) "
ولم تنزله ... والسبب هو : " سوف ، ولعل ، وعسى  "

بوركتِ سارة .. وجزيتِ خيراً كثيراً

----------


## لجين الندى

> مقولة لأحد العلماء وهو شهاب الدين الأشبهيني يقول فيها :(( التواضع يوجب الرفعة , وحسن الخلق يوجب المودة , والجود يوجب المدح , وبحسن المعاشرة تدوم المحبة , وبخفض الجانب تأنس النفوس , وبسعة خلق المرء يطيب عيشه , والزهد مما في أيدي الناس يوجب الثقة , وبكثرة الصمت تكون الهيبة , وبصالح الأعمال تزكو النفوس , وبالإحسان للآخرين يعظم القدر)) .


اضافة طيبة .. من أخت طيبة
أحسن الله اليكِ أختي ليلى .. ونفع بكِ .. وزادكِ علما ..

----------

